# Feeding raw with sensitive stomach



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

So I have been researching raw feeding to switch Rainer over to help with his IBD. He has been on a raw ground turkey+beef liver+pureed zucchini mix for almost a week now, before that he got cooked ground turkey with pumpkin to rest his gut after a diarrhea episode. Supplements he's taking with each meal: Sunday Sundae, Bilex and a homeopathic enzyme solution. 

I've been trying to gather as much info as possible and still need some help. He is intolerant to fat so I will start off trimming fat and take off most skin.

Not sure which ratio of RMB:MM:OM I should use.... 45/50/5% or 30/60/10% ? The 45/50/5% ratio looks like it would make more sense + I think less organ meat would be better since his tummy is sensitive. What does everyone else use?

Can anyone suggest a sample menu / plan to follow for IBD/sensitive stomachs to feed? 

I have found a co-op in Miami that I can get meat from. I'd like to start small before plunging into bulk ordering though! Still gotta figure out those logistics 

Thank you in advance for any and all help! Poor Rai can't put on weight with the kibble cuz of the diarrhea, so I am really hoping feeding raw will :help:


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had extremely good luck with the following:

Breakfast: 1 lb ground beef or ground turkey or chicken breast (I alternate)
2-4 ounces organ meat
Two large tablespoons oatmeal (cooked with just water)
Large tablespoon raw veggies (carrots, peas, broccoli, whatever he'll eat)
Tablespoon of either fish oil, coconut oil or hemp oil.
Vitamin and mineral supplements from Vet who supports raw feeding 

Snacks: Peanut butter, carrots or apples (cored) or occasional beef bones (pork upsets my pups tummy) plus small baked training treats. Tuna or kipper snacks, deer sticks, dried ducks feet he also loves banana's.

Dinner: Baked sweet potato (two large tablespoons) or oats or rice
Tablespoon plain Greek yogurt with live cultures.
1 lb. chicken necks or 1 lb turkey neck and only after he eats his veggies - 

I know there are many with much more experience out there but this has worked well for us and our pup is healthy and happy.


----------



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, Lori 

He is not picky at all...he'll pretty much eat anything you put in front of him lol. His policy is snatch first, ask questions later.  Silly dog.

No one else with suggestions? Pretty Please?


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a GSD who once had horrible stomach issues. We moved to Raw and haven't looked back. We feed 80/10/10 and do not feed veggies or oats of any kind. Nor do we feed peanut butter or any dairy. All she gets is meat, bone and organ. Treats are freeze dried organs or muscle meat. Just my opinion, but if you have a dog with IBD, I recommend completely staying away from veggies, oats, peanut butter and dairy. Those aren't things they are designed to digest and could be contributing to the problem.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

RAW is what fixed my dog's sensitive stomach (within 24 hours!!), so don't worry, give it a try! There's no reason to think it would be hard on their tummies compared to kibble. With RAW you can completely control what you feed your dog and no added fillers, so it's actually much easier to find something that works! 

The 45% RMB is *meaty* bone, not straight bone, that's why you see some that say 10% bone.

Raw Feeding


----------

